# wow



## (WLL) (Oct 18, 2007)

Three injured when truck slams into tree along Route 31
by Michael Ratcliffe/The Times 
Wednesday October 17, 2007, 9:44 PM
EWING -- Three men are currently being treated in area hospitals for injuries they received when the truck in which they were riding struck a pair of utility poles -- snapping them from their bases -- and then slammed head-on into a large tree along Route 31.

The accident, which remains under investigation, forced police to close Route 31 for several hours Wednesday night.


Ewing police officer investigates the crash along Route 31 Wednesday.
The crash occurred about 7:00 p.m. Wednesday when the dump truck, which police said belongs to a tree trimming company, veered off the southbound side of Route 31 between Rockleigh Drive and Glenmore Avenue. 

A large wood chipper being towed by the truck whipped around and flipped over onto its side when the truck hit the tree.

Firefighters from the Pennington Road, West Trenton and Prospect Heights fire companies had to extricate the injured men from truck's badly damaged cab. Firefighters said the men's legs were pinned beneath the mangled dashboard.

It took about 45 minutes to free the last of the three men, firefighters said.

Two of the men were rushed by ambulance to the trauma center at Capital Health System at Fuld hospital, while the third was transported to St. Francis Medical Center, police said.



Contact Michael Ratcliffe




Ewing firefighters clean up their equipment after extricating three men from the wreckage of the truck.




The large wood chipper being towed by the truck ended up on its side after the crash.



Electrical wires and phone cables dangle from the two utility poles destroyed in the crash.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
See what's new at AOL.com and Make AOL Your Homepage. c


----------



## (WLL) (Oct 18, 2007)

crazy:censored: stuff:jawdrop:


----------



## sloth9669 (Oct 18, 2007)

*hope all is well*

Hope the people are/come out ok....but it looks like the tree won that round.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 19, 2007)

Hope they are going to be ok. 

On a side note, I smell irony somewhere. I know this is _not_ funny, but you can't miss it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 23, 2007)

That is what scares me about cab-over trucks. I like the maneuverability....


----------



## Ekka (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmmm, you reckon the tree and the power lines have a conspiracy going? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tekko (Oct 24, 2007)

Good thing the chipper dident continue down the road and hurt something/somebody else, like the one that crashed into a van, or the one that crashed into a house.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 15, 2007)

That's right down the road from where I grew up. About 10 minutes. 

Being a firefighter and arborist, that would have been an interesting call - right up my alley! Those cabovers are death traps - Severe abdominal/chest cavity crushing injuries & almost a guaranteed entrapment in frontal collisions...

It looks like the chains held the chipper to the truck. That could have caused a whole lot of damage to others. I remember hearing of a runaway chipper that killed another driver. 

I too saw the irony in the tree vs. tree truck situation...


----------

